# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  How to Use WMI Class in C#

## dave8689

Try out this
http://codespecs.blogspot.com/2011/1...lass-in-c.html

----------


## Chippy088

This link is dead. As it's the only thing on the thread, it could be removed.

----------


## Sherin

Please follow these steps, To How to Use WMI Class in C#.
Step 1:Open WBEMTest as noted above.
Step 2:Click Connect.
Step 3:Ensure the Namespace is set to root\cimv2 and click Connect.
Step 4:Click Open Class.
Step 5:Enter Win32_OperatingSystem and click OK.
Info:
The Properties (middle) list shows the information you can obtain from each instance.
Step 6:Click Instances.
Info:
The list will show all instances of Win32_OperatingSystem on your system.
Notice the list doesnt show anything behind Win32_OperatingSystem other than the @ sign.
We will gather information on this default OS instance (@).
Step 7:Click Close and Close again to get back to the main window.
Step 8:Click Open Instance.
Step 9:Enter Win32_OperatingSystem=@ and click OK.
Info:
The Properties windows now contains information for each property in the class.
Later we will obtain information in C# on one of these properties.
Well need to note the class (Win32_OperatingSystem) and the property name we want.

I hope this information will be useful to you.
Thank you.

----------

